# 70 years ago, January 6th 1940, 6 victories in four minutes



## Timppa (Jan 6, 2010)

Jorma Sarvanto's six victories


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 6, 2010)

You really have to hand it to the Finns. Talk about doing a lot with next to nothing.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 6, 2010)

251 combat missions. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Pong (Jan 8, 2010)

Four minutes.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

One smart cookie………………..


----------

